
Bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto revealed after years of mystery? - jfmercer
http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/bitcoin-creator-satoshi-nakamoto-revealed-after-years-of-mystery/
======
danielmo
Bitcoiners on Reddit are doing a little digging into whether this is really
THE Satoshi:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1zpuer/the_newsweek...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1zpuer/the_newsweek_article_is_probably_incorrect_look/)
Personally, I'm not convinced. Also, there are zero references to how cool
model trains are in the Bitcoin source code.

------
return0
The original Newsweek article has a picture of his house. Is that really
necessary?

~~~
rit
It also talks about how after speaking to Nakamoto – who told him to leave him
alone... Nakamoto's Son – who told him to leave him alone... and Nakamoto's
_Brother_ – who told him to leave him alone... The reporter still showed up at
Nakamoto's home uninvited. And was _surprised_ when the poor guy called the
cops.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
The reporter is a woman. FYI

~~~
rit
A valid point, and one I should have noted. Mea Culpa.

------
lutusp
This probably won't work, but ... let's show a measure of class we may not
actually possess, and leave this guy alone.

~~~
tlrobinson
Too late...

 _" Rumor has it CNBC is camped outside of Satoshi Nakamoto's house. Seems
@truth_eater and @Newsweek really didn't think this through."_

[https://twitter.com/runasand/status/441625082935672832](https://twitter.com/runasand/status/441625082935672832)

------
oh_sigh
Is it possible that the "real" Satoshi Nakamoto knew this actual Satoshi
Nakamoto at one point(maybe during their classified work), and decided to sign
off on bitcoin as S.N., because he knew that the real SN is a very, very
autistic and private individual?

~~~
Mindless2112
> the real SN is a very, very autistic

That's a bold diagnosis for you to make with such little evidence.

~~~
oh_sigh
My entire post was speculation. That sentence was no different.

Also, he collects model trains, and is a 64 year old who has lived with his
mother for years, and everyone thinks he is an asshole. I bet he has aspergers

------
wnissen
It's actually a guy named Nakamoto? I have to say that was not at all what I
was expecting.

------
rch
> 'When I was little, there was a game we used to play. He would say, 'Pretend
> the government agencies are coming after you.' And I would hide in the
> closet.'"

Whether or not the report is true, it was worth reading just for that line
alone.

------
rachellaw
it's not verified, the reporter just drew her own conclusion

------
tlrobinson
*unconfirmed

~~~
scott_karana
Agreed. Though this looks bad:

[https://twitter.com/gavinandresen/status/441547758827474946](https://twitter.com/gavinandresen/status/441547758827474946)

~~~
billharrison
No matter who they wrote this article about, a family did get doxxed and they
do have the last name Nakamoto. I don't see this as a confirmation from Gavin.
Has he said anything about this since that tweet?

------
evan_
Did the main story about it get flagged off the front page? Spiteful. There
were like 200+ comments.

~~~
elliottcarlson
No; it was renamed to the proper title of the story 'The Face Behind Bitcoin'
\- still there towards the top with over 400 comments. (Postition 11 right
now)

